# butterfly bush



## mendocino queen honey

I planted several hedges of butterfly bush at our place. Purple and golden ball.

While honey bees do visit the purple ones - they are all over the golden ball bushes. It can be like a crazy traffic jam of polinators at times. Long summer flowering. Good things about buddlia are - fast growing, evergreen(for privacy hedges) and best of all dont seem to require much additional water. In my area I can find them at just about any good nursury. Im pretty happy with them all in all.

Matt


----------



## Hobie

Count your climatic blessings! Here, butterfly bush gets crushed by snow and often dies back to the roots. It's a slow start every year.


----------



## jeff123fish

Mine do okay through the winter but I have never seen a single bee on one. Do you think that you could post a picture so I can try to find the right one?
-Jeff


----------



## Joseph Clemens

mendocino queen honey said:


> I planted several hedges of butterfly bush at our place. Purple and golden ball.
> 
> While honey bees do visit the purple ones - they are all over the golden ball bushes. It can be like a crazy traffic jam of polinators at times. Long summer flowering. Good things about buddlia are - fast growing, evergreen(for privacy hedges) and best of all dont seem to require much additional water. In my area I can find them at just about any good nursury. Im pretty happy with them all in all.
> 
> Matt


Uh, what species of plant are you calling "Butterfly Bush"? Are you referring to _Buddleja_ species and hybrids? There are so many plants going by that common name, it would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Hobie

This is mine: http://www.bluestoneperennials.com/b/bp/BUBKP.html
It's NOT an evergreen hedge plant.

Matt, is your's perhaps an acacia? http://www.warners.com.au/.?p=PT&id=68


----------



## GRIMBEE

The purple one I also have, the bees love it and so does everything else. I have seen the butterfly bush as large as 15 feet wide and 20 feet tall 

Damb Joe you want a species name, ( Buddleia Davidii--Black Knight )


----------



## mendocino queen honey

"Buddliea" try this picture Golden Globe is so busy in summer. Ive seen it listed as: orange buddliea too.

Forest farm in oregon has buddliea, Evodia, both vitex, and alot of other rare nectar trees for sale. they even have a code listing for honey plants.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2551983526/

lots of images with bee on them yahoo image search

hope this helps,

Matt


----------



## Hobie

" Buddleia globosa." Those leaves are evergreen?


----------



## mendocino queen honey

well... for us they keep their leaves Our winter lows are about 25F.

Then again in the summer it gets upward of 110F. In fact for the last 3 days it was in the 108F range. Some relief today of 95.

...and as far as being a hedge plant...I didnt mean to imply that it was a topiary plant. onlyt hat it seems to keep the local skateboarders from scramling over the front fence. It got to be 15 feet in two seasons.


----------



## LtlWilli

Matt,
I just ordered a catalog from Forest Farm. Thanks for such a great link....I'm in hog heaven.
Regards,
LtlWilli~Rick


----------

